# Showing Spotify text via bluetooth?



## wolffer6999 (May 24, 2012)

Hello all i have a question! I use spotify for music and i use it through bluetooth and my kenwood reciever will show apple music info but not spotify! So here is the question my cousin has a galaxy Nexus and he came across a rom from rootzwiki that would send this info via bluetooth! Now does anyone know of such a tweak to make my Hero S running kindom ics rooted do this????????????


----------

